# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  LSPfix замена winsockxpfix под Windows 7 x64

## cyberbat

Понадобилось мне тут вылечить комп под управлением Win7 x64 от точно такой же проблемы, как тут. Очень помогло это сообщение от *Ingener* (за что ему большое спасибо!),кроме того, что winsockxpfix рекомендованный им работать на Win7 x64 отказался, выдав тонну ошибок и ничего не сделав. До этого userlib.dll уже была удалена и HijackThis, когда я попытался исправить им строчку с указанием на отсуствующую dll в LSP, сказал, что он сделать это не может и посоветовал воспользоваться утилитой LSPfix, которая и восстановила мне работоспособность инета. *В связи с этим хотелось бы посоветовать хелперам в указаниях способа лечения семерки использовать LSPfix вместо winsockxpfix. 

*Кстати, буду благодарен, если кто-нибудь мне расскажет, как ручками произвести те же действия, которые делает LSPfix. 

Спасибо за внимание.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Это через netsh можно сделать.

----------


## santy

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811259#FixItForMeAlways

----------


## Юльча

хм, даже не знала о разнице между фиксом винсока в =>sp2 и  <sp2
постоянно юзала netsh

----------


## Matias

Using LSP-Fix to remove Spyware&Hijackers - подробная инструкция по использованию LSP-Fix.

----------


## Darki4

Я например, всегда лечу AVZ-ом если был на компе файл userlib.dll. Делается это очень просто: 
Запускаем AVZ, сервис-менеджер winsock SPI (LSP, NSP, TSP) - там вторая вкладка Поставщики транспортных протоколов (TSP, LSP) смотрим есть ли пути userlib.dll, если есть, то переходим на тертью вкладку Поиск ошибок. Как правило если есть userlib.dll то есть и ошибки. Нажимаем на кнопку Автоматическое исправление найденых ошибок. Ошибки исчезают, комп перезагружаем и всё готово.

По сути этот способ практически тоже самое что и Восстановление системы в AVZ скрипты 14, 15 и навернно тоже самое что и "netsh w r" для WindowsXP (и "netsh w r tracing" для Vista)

----------

